# Dove hunting?



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys, Just wondering where to hunt doves within 20 or 30 miles from tooele? I hunted doves a couple years ago and never did really find any... cant wait til duck opener!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Doves know when the opener is I swear. They do a rain dance the night before opening day and they disappear! 

I'd suggest looking for a small water hole with a dead tree near by. They love to roost in them each evening. But tend to water in the mornings. Sunflower patches produce very well but they make retrieval almost impossible without a dog


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ya ive heard to find a water hole, sunflowers etc... but ive yet to find anything like that. Ive found a place that has a small water hole and a few sunflowers scattered around but ive never even seen a dove flying around there. Where i come from we hunt cut corn fields, peas, etc... I'm guessing they dont have hunts like that out here huh?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Of course we do, its called Wheat fields... and they will all be posted private property LOL


-DallanC


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

well i want to get in on 1 of these wheat field hunts!! lol I gotta get some practice in before duck season opens!!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am with bax they always seem to leave right before hunting season starts. i am seeing a ton right now but they will be gone before sept 1st.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Look for big clumps of russian olives around the lakes... they come into the biggest ones to roost just before dark and its gang busters. Thats where i'll be on Sep 1. Swatting skeeters and doves!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Look for big clumps of russian olives around the lakes... they come into the biggest ones to roost just before dark and its gang busters. Thats where i'll be on Sep 1. Swatting skeeters and doves!!


Are my daughter and I invited to join you maybe Brody and Gage too?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":1jwragt4]Look for big clumps of russian olives around the lakes... they come into the biggest ones to roost just before dark and its gang busters. Thats where i'll be on Sep 1. Swatting skeeters and doves!!


Are my daughter and I invited to join you maybe Brody and Gage too?[/quote:1jwragt4]

I was wondering the same thing Larry!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

jason411 said:


> Ya ive heard to find a water hole, sunflowers etc... but ive yet to find anything like that. Ive found a place that has a small water hole and a few sunflowers scattered around but ive never even seen a dove flying around there. Where i come from we hunt cut corn fields, peas, etc... I'm guessing they dont have hunts like that out here huh?


You can head just south of Stockton to the James Walter Fitzgerald WMA. There is a stream that runs through the WMA that has a large dead tree that you can post up next to there. I usually see a fair amount of doves right there, but once opening day comes and the weather pushes them out....

Also, just south of Eagle Mountain there are several wheat fields and a few larger clumps of sunflowers that Chaser and I drove out a while back, that area was really producing quite a few birds along the roads. If you walked it, I bet you'd do quite well


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea ive seen that stuff out by eagle mountain and ive been to james fitzgerald. My problem is i dont know where i can hunt or not hunt. IM not used to alot of public land, where i come from everything is private! So i dont know if im trespassing or what.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is just my personal way of doing things. I figure if I dont see a NO HUNTING or NO TRESPASSING sign, I'm okay. Most often if you are on land that you arent supposed to be on, you will be asked to leave. 9/10 times the person asking you to leave is very polite. Just dont be a jerk if anyone asks you to leave and you'll be okay


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Look for big clumps of russian olives around the lakes... they come into the biggest ones to roost just before dark and its gang busters. Thats where i'll be on Sep 1. Swatting skeeters and doves!!


Dude, that was the most amazing shoot I have ever had! Thanks again for taking me with you! I can't wait to get Nixon out there rooting around in the phrag and bullrushes looking for birds like Rox did.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Read the proclamation and do some homework in the next few weeks before the hunt. Most areas where doves are found around here is private, so if you can contact the landowner before the hunt starts, maybe they'll give you first crack at it. 

Don't forget, if a piece of land has livestock, is posted, is artificaially irrigated, or has been cultivated, its off limits without permission.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

each and every year for the hunt i can never find any but i sure am finding them here at my house now its getting really irritating


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Probably a dumb question. I probably won't be hunting those stinky @ss ducks this year, do I still need the federal migratory bird stamp for dove? Or just the HIP...?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just your HIP number is all you'll need. No stamp required


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

cool cool


----------



## idratherbehuntin (Aug 16, 2010)

Limited out every opener......If you can find Grain fields that have been cut or Rusian olive trees usually are great hiding places for doves. Depends on the time of day as well. Seems like feeding in the early morning(grain fields) roosting during the day(Rusian olive trees) and around watering holes/Rail road tracks during the evening)
Areas that have a lot of grains and Gravel/small rocks are really good. Hope this helps.


----------

